# (App) VOX Mobile VoIP International Calling



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.voxcorp
CURRENT VERSION: 1.6.1
REQUIRES ANDROID: 2.1 AND UP
CATEGORY: COMMUNICATION

Try VoX Mobile Voip Android App today and get 60 minutes of calling to 60 countries including US and Canada for FREE! 
Download the VOX Mobile Voip Android International Calling App today to your smartphone or tablet

Plus you get unlimited SIP/VoIP calling and instant messaging to other VoX Mobile customers from anywhere in the world over 3G/4G and Wi-Fi networks.

Here is what you get when you install this App:

★ 60 minutes of FREE calling to select countries
★ No monthly contract
★ A real telephone number (1)
★ Unlimited free calls to other VoX Mobile customers (2)
★ Unlimited free instant messaging to other VoX Mobile customers (2)
★ Free voice mail (1)
★ Free calling features such as call waiting, 3-way calling, and caller ID
★ Record telephone calls
★ Incoming call filtering for advanced users
★ Integrated contacts
★ Integrated dial pad
★ Support for multiple accounts
★ Support for multiple telephone numbers
★ Support for over 60 SIP service providers
★ Online account management
★ AMR and SILK support
★ G.729 support (3) 
Note 1: Select plans only.
Note 2: Data plan is required. 3G/4G or Wi-Fi connection is recommended

Use Promo Code: TWFREE60 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.voxcorp


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

......and downloading.


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP now offering 1st month free with all basic plans Get US # as 2nd line for $4.95 Promo Code: TW1Month


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VOX Mobile VoIP Adds Pakistan and Vietnam to 1st Month Free Offer Plan

Also includes: US, UK, Canada, India, Mexico and Brazil

Download the VoX Mobile Voip Android International Calling App today to your smartphone or tablet.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/detai...et.voxcorp 
Enter Promo Code: TW1MONTH


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VOX Mobile VoIP Android App launches Prepaid "Pay And Go" Subscription-free Calling Plan, Offering Calls Anywhere In The World With Top-up Amounts As Low As $1.

Use promo code:tw60cpn


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VOX Mobile VoIP App surpasses 100,000 downloads!!

VOX Mobile VoIP Android App launches Prepaid "Pay And Go" Subscription-free Calling Plan, Offering Calls Anywhere In The World With Top-up Amounts As Low As $1. Wi-Fi 3G/4G

Use promo code: TWPAYGO
Or
Get Free 60 Minutes to 60 Countries
Use promo code: TWFREE60

Get Unlimited Free VOX to VOX calling.


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP adds PayPal Mobile Wallet to Android App

VoX Mobile VoIP calling application is now available to more than one hundred million PayPal users.
The subscription-free VoX plan called "Pay and Go" can be topped up with amounts as little as one dollar from a PayPal account. The Pay and Go plan enables users to call anywhere in the world, without paying a recurring monthly fee or connection fee, and includes a second phone number, voice mail service and some of the lowest international calling rates in the world.

Use promo code: TWPAYGO


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VOX MOBILE VOIP APP NOW PROVIDES FREE VIDEO CALLING ON ITS ANDROID MOBILE VOIP APP IN THE GOOGLE PLAY STORE. DOWNLOAD THE PAY&GO PLAN TOP UP AS LOW AS $1 CALL WORLDWIDE. *Get FREE 60 Minutes to Call 60 Countries

ENTER PROMO-CODE: TWPAYGO

Now available for All Kindle Fire Devices @Amazon App Store


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP Android App Launches Mexico Unlimited Landline Calling Plan For $9.95

Calls can be made to any landline phone in Mexico.

@ Google Play @ Samsung App Store

Enter Promo Code: TWM995

+ Get FREE VoX to VoX Talk - Text - Video Chat Worldwide

We also plan to add inbound calling with local Mexico numbers to this product offering. It is one thing to be able to call Mexico from the U.S., but an entirely different value proposition to allow subscribers anywhere in the world to have a Mexico local number on their mobile phone. Then friends and family in Mexico can call our subscribers in international destinations and incur only the cost of making a local call.


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP Android App Launches Unlimited Calling to Israel For $9.95

ENTER PROMO CODE: TWI995

The Android App can be downloaded @ GOOGLE PLAY @ SAMSUNG APP STORE

Vox Communications, a cloud-based voice and video communications solutions, apps and services provider, is now offering unlimited calling to Israel for $9.95 per month. Calls can be made to any landline phone in Israel.
Our search marketing is showing great promise when we target niche calling areas such Mexico, so we have expanded our international calling plans and added "unlimited Israel" calling, available to anyone in the world with an Android mobile phone for $9.95 a month. The call is a mobile VoIP call completed by VoX and avoids the traditional carrier network. VoX uses either Wi-Fi or the carrier's data network, whether it is 3G, 4G or LTE, and therefore avoids the much higher carrier costs associated with international calls. We believe that $9.95 is a low monthly rate that is very competitive in the international calling market. We will continue to add countries as we ramp up our social media and search marketing efforts."


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP App Offers Local Telephone Numbers to 57 Countries - Get Unlimited Inbound Calling for $9.95 Now Available to VoX Mobile App Subscribers, Even When You Are Overseas

Promo Code:TWDiDs

@ GOOGLE PLAY @ SAMSUNG APP STORE

Global Phone Local Numbers Available In:-

Algeria | Argentina | Australia | Austria
Bahrain | Belgium | Brazil | Bulgaria
Canada | Chile | China | Colombia | Costa Rica
Croatia | Cyprus | Czech Republic
Denmark | Dominican Republic
El Salvador
Finland | France
Georgia | Germany | Greece
Hong Kong | Hungary
Ireland | Israel | Italy
Japan
Latvia | Liechtenstein | Lithuania | Luxembourg
Mexico | Netherlands | New Zealand | Norway
Panama | Peru | Poland | Portugal | Puerto Rico
Romania | Russian Federation
Slovakia | Slovenia | South Africa
Spain | Sweden | Switzerland
Thailand | Turkey
Ukraine | United Kingdom | United States
Venezuela


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP Android App Launches the World 500 Plan

Get 500 Minutes of Calling to 60 Countries for $5.95

Enter Promo Code:TWW500

@Google Play @Samsung App Store


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VoX Mobile VoIP App

Invite Family and Friends

Get FREE VoX to VoX Calling WORLDWIDE

Enter Promo Code:TW4VoX

#Android #iPhone

@ Google Play @ App Store


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

Pay&Go Plan - Get a Real USA Phone Number

with Top up as low as $1 Call Worldwide

Bonus Offer: Get FREE 60 Minutes to Call 60 Countries includes USA Canada UK India and more...

Promo Code:TWPAYGO

@Google Play @ ITunes


----------



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

VOX MOBILE VOIP APP

****BONUS**** Get FREE 60 Minutes to Call 60 Countries (select FREE 60/60 Plan)

DOWNLOAD THE VOX MOBILE VOIP APP PAY&GO PLAN TOP UP AS LOW AS $1 CALL WORLDWIDE + Get FREE Unlimited VoX to VoX Calls Worldwide.

#IPHONE #ANDROID DEVICES

ENTER PROMO-CODE:TWFREE60

VoX Pay&Go Plan Call Worldwide...No Monthly Contract!!


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
Why would sip texting be constrained to other vox mobile clients? Sip texting is an Open Standard like xmpp texting. One need be dense- or naive to use sms texting on a smart device.

2
Is SIP TCP an option?

3
SIP UDP sucks batteries quickly 

4
Is SIP TLS an option? encrypted authentication for public wifi

5
is SIP texting via: SIP SIMPLE? or something needlessly proprietary?

6
Is xmpp texting supported?

7
Is it OTR capable?

8
is is OSTN capable?


----------

